# problème avec mail (messages envoyés)



## theop (3 Mai 2010)

Configuration: Mac OS X / Safari 531.22.7

MAC OS X Version 10.6.3 
Bonjour,
J'ai besoin de vos avis et aide, ... impossible de solutionner 
J'ecris un mail à un destinataire, et pas de trace ds les elements envoyes ... pourtant le destinataire l'a bien reçu 
Probleme aléatoire, cela le fait pour certains mails envoyes 
et cela ne dépend pas du mail du destinataire 
2 mails envoyes successivement à la meme personne, l'un je le vois dans les elements envoyes l'autre non 
et introuvable dans tous mail 
Avez vous une idée ? 

Merci de votre aide précieuse


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2010)

Est ce que les 2 mails sont écrits dans le même compte de Mail ?


*Note du modo :* et est-ce que tu as bien lu cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" ? 

Non, hein ! :hein: On déménage.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

bonjour
il y a erreur de section

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo

ensuite, et sly va certainement sourire

outre ses questions
préciser

* si le mode "classement par conversation" est activé

c'est juste un artifice de présentation
ca regroupe des messages issus d'un échange au sein d'une entrée qui " semble unique" 
mais ne l'est pas, cette entrée unique est une sorte de mini dossier

exemple une entrée regroupe alors
message de toi à toto 
et la reponse de toto , et ta réponse à sa reponse etc
et aussi tout message lié ( reéxpedition, citation complete ou partielle, même avec changement de titre)

** as tu regardé  sur le serveur ( ton compte email en ligne)?

eventuellement indiquer aussi TES réglages
dans Mail et en ligne  concernant le ou les comptes et gestion des archives
( en gros plein de combinaisons possibles entre les 2 extremes conserver -ecraser)

indiquer aussi si c'est du pop ou de l'imap
et chez qui
car par exemple  gmail en ligne a des habitudes à part
 ( conserve tout par défaut , ce qui est une bonne chose d'ailleurs)
--
et enfin
*** quel entretien du mac


----------



## theop (4 Mai 2010)

Merci pour la réponse
Je suis bien trop "bizu" pour répondre à tt ça, j'ai un mac depuis très peu de temps
et j'ai changé aucun paramètre de base ... enfin je pense

1) Je ne trouve pas ou est le mode classement par conversation ?

2)J'ai regardé sur le serveur (serveur free) et idem ce sont des mails qui n'apparaissent pas
serveur de réception : imap.free.fr
Messages envoyés : stocker les messages envoyés sur le serveur 
Jamais éliminer les copies des messages envoyés

3) Entretien, qu'entends tu par là ?

J'ai un iphone depuis peu de temps, est ce que cela peut venir de là ? ....

Je vais paraître un peu "stupide" mais je connais assez bien l'univers PC mais MAc il y a du boulot ...

En tt cas, le pb perdure un message envoyes ce matin à Madame X, je le vois ds éléments envoyés et quelques instants plus tard un autre message envoyé à cette même Madame X et celui là aucune trace ....
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

Ahhh on avance

( un peu)

BIEN verifier que tu as VRAIMENT DEUX messages envoyés
( heures exactes , à la seconde près)
à mon avis ...non

je penche plutot pour ta nioubitude macosxienne 

Par exemple dans Mail en IMAP
les messages sont listés plusieurs fois
ce sont les mêmes mais vus sous 2 angles , l'angle gestion mail pure ( en gros en haut)
l'angle compte imap ( en gros en bas)

c'est le MÊME message

je ne connais pas la structure imap free ( en fait c'est imap zimbra pour free) et le nombre de sous dossiers crées, par defaut ou par l'utilisateur

--
je te donne un exemple avec l'imap que j'ai ( gmail)

un message est listé plusieurs fois
dans envoyés de Mail , en haut

ET
dans sent ( envoyés de l'architecture imap gmail)
ET
dans chaque tag imap  que j'ai assigné à cet envoi là ( au pif , perso, famille , loisirs)


----------



## theop (4 Mai 2010)

Je n'ai pas DEUX messages envoyés ...
Je reprends quand j'envoie un message ... il part et parfois je n'ai aucune trace ds éléments envoyés ou ailleurs d'ailleurs (et le message a été réceptionné par son destinataire)

et parfois le message se place normallement ds éléments envoyés 

Je voudrais voir ts les messages envoyés ds la boite envoyé (comme avant)

et cela n'a rien à voir avec le destinataire

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

bon 
on reprend les bases
tu as peut etre une indexation foirée et des caches zarbis
(banal)

Mail fermé 
tu vires  le fichier envelope index
( un seul p)
et les caches de Mail ( qui contiennent  les traces des messages imap)
les 2 sont dans ta bibliotheque de session


tu relances Mail
et tu retrouves tout

----
ceci est aussi tributaire de l'entretien de base du mac 
( mille et un tutos)
garde ce qyi vient dans un coin 

Et hop !

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518?viewlocale=fr_FR
en anglais:
http://www.apple.com/support/switch101/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos
tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php

-------


et ca qui est la base d'entretien et/ou réparation

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options ou utiliser sa version light " maintenance"
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis

-reset pram

-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## theop (4 Mai 2010)

Y'a vraiment du boulot:affraid:

j'ai jamais ete ds les applications mac ...
OK pour virer enveloppe index fait ...
cela sert à quoi ?
faut il le faire regulierement ?

par contre , je ne trouve pas les caches de mail
 dans la bibliotheque de session ?? 

application / bibliotheque / cache ??


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

dans ce dossier caches tu dois avoir un dossier avec le nom mail dedans
( sinon tu ne verrais AUCUN messages imap)

y a des sujets qui montrent même l'image

juste pour dire que ton souci est mineur de chez mineur et commun , abordé résolu plein de fois en archives
( petit indice d'incitation à suivre les règles: chercher les sujets  avant de créer un sujet)

une indexation peut se corrompre surtout si elle gere des milliers d'entrées


----------



## theop (4 Mai 2010)

avant d'appeler à l'aide j'ai regardé mais pas trouvé ... 

dans application / bibliotheque / cache
je n'ai que 8 fichiers comme 
cache.audiocomponents
cache components
cache quick time
database, etc

mais rien avec mail ??
je ne dois pas être à la bonne racine ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

dans TA bibliotheque, pas dans celle de l'OS


----------



## theop (4 Mai 2010)

OK mais:mouais:

Biblio
Mail
Imap free.fr
et là 8 dossiers de type imap des fichiers en cache

Apple Mail To Do.imapmbox
Deleted Messages.imapmbox
Drafts.imapmbox
INBOX
INBOX.imapmbox
Iscadis.imapmbox
Notes.imapmbox
Sent Messages.imapmbox

Je dois tt supprimer


sinon j'ai 
biblio
cache
mail
stationery
et là 10 fichiers Plist

merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

ne touche pas au dossier Mail
sauf  envelope index

et à la limite ne touche pas les caches non plus


----------



## theop (4 Mai 2010)

ouep c'est meix d'abandonner ??
je pense qu'il faut que j'arrete de manipuler
je viens d'avoir un message en supprimant un mail
comme quoi il ne voulait pas ...

Merci quand même

je ne sias pas trop comment je vais résoudre tt ça ...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

en supprimant *envelope index*


----------



## theop (4 Mai 2010)

je vais essayer de me plonger un peu ds les tutoriaux car je ne connais absolument pas mac ... mais il me manque du tps .... 
notamment savoir qu'est ce que envelope index, .... j'aime bien comprendre ce que je fais 
merci en tt cas

je ne sais pas si mon pb est résolu, ... (je n'ai pas envoyé de mail) ...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2010)

un des avantages des macs c'est la simplicité d'utilisation
ET des réparations

voir plus haut
hors soucis globaux 90% des soucis sont dus à des fichiers locaux  ( conflits ou corruptions)


les réparations facon  marchand de TSF qui resoude des lampes de radio c'est fini
c'est la technique actuelle : on remplace!
on change la piece endommagée et voilà

et  si tu cherches à comprendre tout
  tu vas perdre BEAUCOUP de temps

un des facons d'apprendre , le concret mac  c'est de fouiner les archives

où par exemple  bizarreries de message invisible disparus , non lisibles etc, c' est traité et solutionné en long en large et en travers
( et le plus souvent c'est envelope index ou la plist)


----------



## theop (5 Mai 2010)

Je viens d'envoyer 2 mails distincts ce matin au même destinataire
et je n'en vois qu'un ds elements envoyes
l'autre introuvable ?
Je ne sias plus quoi faire, ce sont des mails pro et il me faut une trace 
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2010)

tu ne dis PAS ce que tu as fait comme REPARATIONS

si tu ne fais RIEN  la situation ne changera PAS


----------



## theop (5 Mai 2010)

J'ai supprimé envelope index comme dit ds le message d'hier 18h07 et va réussi à vider le cache mail (je ne trouve pas)


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2010)

de toutes facons c'est annexe
 je sens que le souci est AILLEURS que les caches
- indexation
ou plist Mail à changer

rien n'indique que tu as lu les nombreux sujets sur messages aux aparences invisibles disparus etc etc

avec tests et procedures de réparations détaillées et pas qu'une fois

--
même pas sur que tu aies fait les manips de base mentionnées en haut
dont tout simplement  test  via autre session

aucun impact sur archives c'est de l'imap


----------



## theop (5 Mai 2010)

J'ai supprimé le cache 
J'ai regardé les tutoriaux mais je ne sais pas par quel bout commencé ...:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h25 ----------




theop a dit:


> J'ai supprimé le cache
> J'ai regardé les tutoriaux mais je ne sais pas par quel bout commencé ...:love:



ce qui est bizarre
c'est l'arborescence de free qui a changé sur le serveur et les messages que je ne vois pas dans mail, je ne les vois pas non plus sur le serveur ?
 Apple Mail To Do	16 Ko
 Deleted Messages	1356 Ko
 Drafts	16 Ko
 Dossier WebMail (Répertoire INBOX)	1420 Ko
 Courriers envoyés (Répertoire sent-mail)	1416 Ko
 Iscadis	16 Ko
 Courriers reçus (Répertoire Maildir)	5632 Ko
 Notes	16 Ko
 Sent Messages


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2010)

tester sur une autre session


----------

